# Been Modding Again



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I have been modding again. 
Our latest mod is a digital refrigerator thermometer that constatnly monitors our refrigeraotr temperature. The prob/sensor is located inside and the display is outside right between the 2 door handles. It sure makes it easier to keep a check on the refrig temp without having to open the door and squint to see the thermometer insdie. 
We, also, have a new bumper mounted sewer hose carrier. It is large enough to accomodate the hoses with all but one of the fittings attached. Plus, it will not get rust all over the hoses and fittings. John and Phillip


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW! You guys have been busy!!!


----------

